# From Russia with love



## ksyusha (Apr 22, 2007)

Hi girls! I'm new here and i love Mac 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Now i live in Moscow.

so...


----------



## Femme (Apr 22, 2007)

privet! heh i used to Live in Moscow when i was a bit younger.  enjoy specktra


----------



## user79 (Apr 23, 2007)

Hi to you! welcome


----------



## glittergoddess27 (Apr 23, 2007)

Welcome!


----------



## MsCuppyCakes (Apr 23, 2007)

Welcome!


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Apr 23, 2007)

Privet, kak dela? Welcome to our happy family 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 приветствовать!


----------



## ksyusha (Apr 23, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Krasevayadancer* 

 
_Privet, kak dela? Welcome to our happy family 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 приветствовать!_

 
thanks everybody!!!!!!


----------



## ExquisiteImages (Apr 26, 2007)

to Specktra!


----------



## lenak (Apr 27, 2007)

Hi, I from Russia too
It is very glad all to welcome
I am sorry for my English
I write through the translator.


----------



## GLAMLANA (Apr 27, 2007)

Hi there,nice to meet you russian girls


----------



## MAC_Whore (Apr 28, 2007)

Welcome to Specktra!


----------



## ksyusha (May 6, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *GLAMLANA* 

 
_Hi there,nice to meet you russian girls 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
hi! i know you


----------



## GLAMLANA (May 30, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ksyusha* 

 
_hi! i know you
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
interesno otkuda?


----------



## Dark_Phoenix (May 30, 2007)

Pryvet, rada tebya videt! And welcome to Specktra. No problems with your English. It's understandable.

Heh, my Russian's okay. Only had classes in it.
(Фактическ, мой русский очень ужасен.)


----------



## Klava (Jun 12, 2007)

A bit late of a post....  
I'm just really happy to see Russian girls here!  I didn't realize there are so many on this site!  Devochki, privetiki!  Ya c Khabarovska rodom, no teper' jivy v Vicotiria, Canada.  Rabotaiyu zdes' v MAC. Prixodite v gosti!

Vsex zelyuy


----------



## MarieLisa_Smile (Jun 14, 2007)

to Specktra!!!


----------

